# Bianchi B-lite



## willrx (Jan 7, 2008)

Just got this one today. Any comments appreciated. Very solid and feels heavier than a 2D Maglite. Paperwork is dated 1984. Beam is not focusable. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 7, 2008)

Cool light! I've heard of that brand before, but I don't know anything about it. What is the beam like? Is the bulb an original one as far as you know? It it krypton?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 7, 2008)

The Super B-Lite was Bianchi's last flashlight, only made for one year before they left the business. KY Imports used to have a ton of these things for about $15-20 until a year or two ago. After I mentioned I was going to buy one another collector bought the entire inventory and has been selling them off privately since.

I have boxed 2D and 4D models I ended up with in later trades, plus a 6D offshoot.


----------



## willrx (Jan 7, 2008)

Big_Ed said:


> Cool light! I've heard of that brand before, but I don't know anything about it. What is the beam like? Is the bulb an original one as far as you know? It it krypton?



Bulb is most likely original, standard PR2. Beam is typical-ringy, with a hole in the center. Decent throw for 3 volts. Easily corrected by frosting the bulb.


----------



## willrx (Jan 7, 2008)

ABTOMAT said:


> The Super B-Lite was Bianchi's last flashlight, only made for one year before they left the business. KY Imports used to have a ton of these things for about $15-20 until a year or two ago. After I mentioned I was going to buy one another collector bought the entire inventory and has been selling them off privately since.
> 
> I have boxed 2D and 4D models I ended up with in later trades, plus a 6D offshoot.



Your depth of knowledge never ceases to amaze me. Thanks for sharing your comments.


----------



## Nebula (Jan 7, 2008)

Will - great looking light. I have been wanting one like this for some time now, just cannot find anyone selling them. If you come across another plesae let me know. Until then, keep posting your pics, as I always enjoy seeing the additions to your collection. Kirk


----------



## Illum (Jan 7, 2008)

ABTOMAT said:


> The Super B-Lite was Bianchi's last flashlight, only made for one year before they left the business. KY Imports used to have a ton of these things for about $15-20 until a year or two ago. After I mentioned I was going to buy one another collector bought the entire inventory and has been selling them off privately since.
> 
> I have boxed 2D and 4D models I ended up with in later trades, plus a 6D offshoot.



left the light business and started making holsters...you'd think they be better off making both at once 
Bianchi - The World's Finest Holsters, Duty Gear & Accessories

impressive addition to your collection, reminds me of the early pelican's designs


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jan 8, 2008)

Bianchi was into leather gear before lights as far as I know. They figured they'd get into the police flashlight thing in the mid '70s and hired Don Keller who had recently left Kel-Lite under less than ideal circumstances. By the early '80s the market was shaking out and any company without a high tech product and a way to make lots of them died out. Streamlight and Mag-Lite were the only major long-term survivors.


----------



## willrx (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the information gentleman.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice pictures, thanks for posting 

Does anyone know what might be a good way to go about getting a similar light, other than posting on BST?

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Nebula (Jan 21, 2008)

Will, you've had the B light for TWO weeks now . Are you tired of it yet? oo: . Sell the light, sell the light, sell it now, just sell it, sell it, sell it - to Nebula :devil:.

Really, PM if you decide to let it go. 

Regards, 

Kirk


----------



## swampgator (Jan 21, 2008)

Tempest UK said:


> Does anyone know what might be a good way to go about getting a similar light, other than posting on BST?
> 
> Regards,
> Tempest



Check gunbroker.com, they show up periodically.


----------



## Nebula (Jan 31, 2008)

swampgator said:


> Check gunbroker.com, they show up periodically.


 
Swampgator - thanks for the tip :thumbsup:. I just ordered two of the B-lights from gunbroker. 

KK.


----------



## willrx (Feb 2, 2008)

Nebula said:


> Swampgator - thanks for the tip :thumbsup:. I just ordered two of the B-lights from gunbroker.
> 
> KK.



Please post pictures when you receive them-post here if you like!:wave:


----------



## jackalope357 (Mar 7, 2015)

willrx said:


> Please post pictures when you receive them-post here if you like!:wave:


I own one of these that I bought in 1973 when I was in Explorer Scouts. The only difference was the switch. Mine was not push button but was a slide switch. It is a great flashlight. I once accidently dropped it from a the top of a two story building on to a concrete side walk. I picked it up and no damage and worked perfectly. Due to its age the switch is broken and I can't get it to work. I would own another in a heart beat, if I gould find one. And yes it uses a standard 2D flashlight bulb.


----------



## rabbiporkchop (Feb 28, 2016)

jackalope357 said:


> I own one of these that I bought in 1973 when I was in Explorer Scouts. The only difference was the switch. Mine was not push button but was a slide switch. It is a great flashlight. I once accidently dropped it from a the top of a two story building on to a concrete side walk. I picked it up and no damage and worked perfectly. Due to its age the switch is broken and I can't get it to work. I would own another in a heart beat, if I gould find one. And yes it uses a standard 2D flashlight bulb.



Barrel Service makes them in California under another name


----------



## magellan (Feb 29, 2016)

Here are mine, a 2xD with the slide switch and holster and a Super B-Lite 3xD with the red switch cover and original box.
.



.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 3, 2022)

Bump for a great old flashlight. 

Here's my 2D










The slider can signal from off.


----------



## knucklegary (Apr 3, 2022)

I viewed on eB a seller who has replacement slider switches and assorted lenses NOS


----------

